# أنا عاوز أسأل سؤال وحد يجاوبني



## طــارق _ بــلال (20 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني وأحبابي فيه سؤال تبادر إلى ذهني وأنا أعلم إجابته جيدا ولكني أطرحه عليكم لتستفيدوا منه وتفكروا فيه 

وذلك مما رأيته من طريقة تفكيركم فهناك من يقول عن شركتي شركة الاتحاد العربي لماكينات السي ان سي

انها ليس هناك مردود من وراء تصنيع الماكينه وهناك من يقول اننا لا نستطيع منافسة الغرب

وهناك وهناك وهناك وهناك وكل هذا كلام فاضي وتعالوا ننظر معا لسؤالي وفكروا فيه وحاولوا ان تجيبوني عنه

قرأتم موضوعي عن دمج ومشاركة شركتي البرنامجين الشهيرين العظيمين سوليد ووركس وماستر كام في شيء واحد تحت مسمى سي ان سي سوفت وير


السؤال

هل برنامج ماستر كام برنامج ضعيف؟
هل برنامج سوليد ووركس برنامج ضعيف؟
هل أي من البرنامجين كشركتين أقصد يحتاج للأخرى؟

الجواب طبعا لا فكلاهما برنامج ناجح جدا وشركة عريقة وكبيرة جدا وتحقق أرباحا طائلة

إذا السؤال الذي نحتاج أن نفهم إجابته ونبحث عنها جيدا هو


لماذا قررت إدارتي الشركتين عمل هذا الدمج وما الفائدة؟

وهل ان بقيتا كما هما كل شركة منفصلة عن الأخرى هل ستخسر أيهما أو ستنهار او يكسد سوقها وينتهي برنامجها

نفسي نفكر مثل الناس دول

أخوكم الفقير إلى فضل وعفو ربه


----------



## م العقاب الجارح (20 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي طارق موضوع شركه الاتحاد العربي اذهلني ومن جد حاولت افكر فيه من نواحي كثيره وعرف ان الكل بايستفيد منه لكن قررت اني مااخوض اي نقاش الا حين اكمل صناعه ماكينتي الخاصه واكون وقتها اقدر اجاوبك بصراحه واعرف احاورك وانا مرتاح وعارف ايش العقبات وكيف نحلها 

لا اقول لك سوى كلمه واحده ان كنت وحدك اليوم غدا يكون حولك الكثير ......... واصل


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (21 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير ووفقك الله في صناعة ماكينتك وأتمنى لك كل خير ويسعدني أن تتحاور معي ويسعدني أيضا أن تكون عضوا في شركة الاتحاد العربي

أخوك في الله

طارق بلال


----------



## ageb (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم اريد ان اكون عضوا في شركة الاتحاد العربي ماهو المطلوب ؟

*


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (1 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي الكريم أهلا وسهلا بك معنا

نريد ان نعرف بياناتك مثل بلدك وخبراتك وخلافه

ونتشرف بك معنا


----------



## ُEng.khaled (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*اخى الفاضل انا ليست لدى اى معلومات عن فكرة شركة الاتحاد العربى برجاء وضع الفكره فى هذا الموضوع حتى تكون المناقشه بناء على معرفة الارضيه التى نتناقش بناء عليها*


----------



## eng amona (7 سبتمبر 2012)

اخي الفاضل انا ما عندي فكرة عن هالشركة مش لانه مش مشهورة التقصير مني انا لانه ما بتايع اخبار مهمة متل هاي بالنهاية انا بتمنى الك التوفيق وكمل مشوارك وان شاء الله رح تنجح بس خلي كل شي بنية مخلصة لله سبحانه وتعالى. وبعدين فكرة انه احنا ما بنقدر نافس الغرب هاي فكرة مليون بالمية غلط لا احنا العرب والمسلمين اساس العلم موفق ان شاء الله


----------



## داود بن داود (7 سبتمبر 2012)

الأخ طارق بلال متى أعلنت عن شركتك شركة الإتحاد العرب ؟؟؟ وفي اي موضوع او منتدى ؟؟؟


----------

